# Puppy vs Young Dog



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello - I am new the the forum. I had a German Shepherd for 10 years before he passed on and it has been a year and I am considering another one. I plan to buy a dog from a good breeder but I am wondering if I should go the route of young dog (1 year or so) rather than a puppy so I will know more about the dog before adopting. Most importantly I was thinking of going older to better understand the temperment, willingness to learn, health and look before I adopt. I do plan to do some schutzhund work but nothing competitive so I would prefer a calm dog. I know a few people that have adopted from what they thought were reputable breeders and the dogs just seem unmanageable and hard headed.

Anyone have any thoughts of going young vs puppy. I have seen some breeders have some dogs that have started training and prices seem reasonable ($1,500 to $2,500).

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I was just browsing the Huerta Hof's website, I'd snatch Yetti in a heartbeat! I think he is about 8 months old? 

German Shepherds Available For Sale 

Definitely a reputable breeder, highly recommended. 

Yetti is somewhere in between Puppy and Young dog, so is that faith calling or what?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Going the young dog route has its benefits. Some may already have their hip/elbows prelimed, which is a big plus! Some like you said, will have had some type of training already done. You don't have to put up with all the crate training. 

But with a puppy, you get to enjoy the puppy phase.  A puppy will be cheaper, at least up front.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ditto Carolina. My dog Koda came to me at 5 months old already hip and elbows prelimed. I plan on following up with the hip/elbow xrayed again when he turns 2. 

If I were to do again..... I'll go with an 8 week old puppy, only because I am sucker for little fluffballs.


----------

